# What is this music?



## AnnAnime (Nov 6, 2007)

I need some help!!! I don't know where else to turn! There is is a site that plays this music that I just love!! The person that owns the site won't tell me what the music is and yes I did send my emails in their language.

Here is a link to the site: http://www.beepworld.de/members44/soleil-noir/index.htm


----------



## Hexameron (Oct 7, 2006)

It's difficult to pinpoint a particular work of art music with midis like this, but the piece doesn't sound like anything from Western music. My guess is that it could be from a video game.


----------



## david johnson (Jun 25, 2007)

why not use their email link and ask?

dj


----------

